# أقوى صلاة ممكن تسمعها صلاة التوبة للقديس الراحل البابا شنودة الثالث



## حياة بالمسيح (7 ديسمبر 2020)

[YOUTUBE]uPhtZ-4ijQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2020)

*رائعه جدا ىجدا جدا
شكرااااااااااااا
الرب يبارككم*​


----------

